# Uplink Activity for the Week of 2-4-8 ....



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

8919 KUQI Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w MPEG2 SD became available(local channel 38 Corpus Christi).


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

How do you guys figure this stuff out?

Thanks ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are channel tables transmitted along with the channels on the satellite feeds. The more skilled people have figured out how to read those tables - and we appreciate them sharing what they see!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

That, and also once in a while when they are sleeping and people are awake, they will suddenly start to see channels in their EPG which werent a few hours earlier and come running to DBSTalk and other sites saying what they have found!

Although 9 and a half times out of 10, JohnH or digiblur aren't actually sleeping, instead just burning the midnight oil


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

What are you talking about.... they don't sleep!

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I saw that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It isn't the midnight oil that catches the most important changes. 

(Although DISH does like to shuffle between 3am and 6am.)


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

JohnH has a big cristal ball and he can see the future! Like a Jedi! 

May the force be with you!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

What?? I thought Jonh H was a Jedi and he can tell us the future. 

Does John H know if Dish is with the good or dark side of the force??

I guess we will find out every Wednesday.

What no HD added again??--the bad side of the force.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> What?? I thought Jonh H was a Jedi and he can tell us the future.
> 
> Does John H know if Dish is with the good or dark side of the force??
> 
> ...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnH, word over at SatGuys is some HD content may have been uplinked, can you shed any additional light on the matter?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> JohnH, word over at SatGuys is some HD content may have been uplinked, can you shed any additional light on the matter?


How you expect to get an answer if those channels does not belong to any subscription and scrambled ? :nono2:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> JohnH, word over at SatGuys is some HD content may have been uplinked, can you shed any additional light on the matter?


DiSH Network sometimes tinkers with content up there. Nothing has been added to the system, yet. 

It does sort of remind me of Austin Powers.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

So, the reports at SatGuys are therefore not based on FTA receiver observations, but instead are likely from either Beta Testers or casual leaks from insiders.

Is that correct ?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

P Smith said:


> How you expect to get an answer if those channels does not belong to any subscription and scrambled ? :nono2:


I am not sure if it was uplink stuff that people were not discussing, if it was EPG information that was suddenly in the stream, or if it was some other measure. Regardless, just wondering what the word on the street truly was since they are holding it as a big secret over there...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> alebowgm said:
> 
> 
> > JohnH, word over at SatGuys is some HD content may have been uplinked, can you shed any additional light on the matter?
> ...


Is it groovy, baby?



kstuart said:


> So, the reports at SatGuys are therefore not based on FTA receiver observations, but instead are likely from either Beta Testers or casual leaks from insiders.
> 
> Is that correct ?


What JohnH sees and reports (and the similar public reports at SatGuys) is visible without leaks or violations by any Beta Tester. His work takes skill and practice and legitimate FTA equipment. I've actually pulled the same data a few times but don't have the time and patience to pull it all together on a regular basis (or even an irregular basis). We are fortunate that JohnH shares his info with us.

Basically what JohnH sees is a card catalog. A long list of channels with some descriptive information attached. The most important information is where that channel is at (satellite/transponder) and a code that with some experience one can tell if the channel is available (to someone) or is an engineering test. There are also codes that describe the content type (MPEG2/MPEG4/Audio) and other special things (mapdowns, fallback channels, instant ordering options, etc).

Just like a card catalog in a library, the card tells where the book SHOULD be, but does not guarantee that there is a book on the shelf. That requires more work ... actually tuning into the satellite and transponder where the channel should be (looking at the shelf, so to speak) and seeing what, if anything, is there.

Even at that level there is no proof of content --- unless the feed is unscrambled (not likely), there is a leak (please don't) or someone illegally descrambles the feed (go away and don't come back). There are some basic things that one can say based on stream rates and what streams on each transponder the channel is pointed at (whether or not two channels on the same transponders are two channels or one channel with the same number - if the content changes or is a static slate). But actual content is normally hidden.

That, in a nutshell is the source of an Activity Report. If you want to know how SatGuys got their inside information you'll have to ask over there. It isn't my concern nor the concern of DBSTalk nor any of us here. It is their private content ... it can be discussed on their own site.



alebowgm said:


> I am not sure if it was uplink stuff that people were not discussing, if it was EPG information that was suddenly in the stream, or if it was some other measure. Regardless, just wondering what the word on the street truly was since they are holding it as a big secret over there...


Based on everything I can see, whatever it is isn't based on something JohnH could see on an Uplink Report.

I'm still impatiently hopeful that something will appear publicly to give more hope (preferably activating the channels where any subscribed customer can see them and not wonder when or if the channel would be released).

Hey, Wednesday is starting ... there is always hope!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

kstuart said:


> So, the reports at SatGuys are therefore not based on FTA receiver observations, but instead are likely from either Beta Testers or casual leaks from insiders.
> 
> Is that correct ?


Don't know kstuart, you would have to ask the source.... Have not seen the info and I sure hope it is not from a Beta Tester or company employee because in a lot of cases you sign an NDA and I for one would not risk my job posting that type of info. But to each is own..

Also.. since no one keeps tabs... Not to difficult to extrapolate some guess from the info John provides and what D* is offering and make some reasonable guesses... So like I always say... Everything you hear out there.. take with a grain of salt and don't plan your next BSG HD party around it.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Sometimes Dish uplinks some video streams that aren't in the "card catalog" (system tables). If you have an FTA system and know EXACTLY where to look (or at least have lots of free time to look around) you can find some honest-to-goodness FTA channels that aren't "in the system". The nature of the beast is, if it's not in the system tables, it can't be scrambled because the system they use at E* wouldn't be able to read them. So no... it's not beta testers or any other euphamism for hackers (theives).

I can't "see" those streams, but I have received reports. They could be included in later system activity as Dish might (only MIGHT) add them to the system tables.

What some have found and reported to me and some at other sites found are new streams NOT IN THE SYSTEM. Again, this could amount to absolutely nothing, or it could be a sign of future activity. With the weather here tonight my crystal ball has too much static to be able to tell! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

True ... I found a couple of "books on the shelf" with no card catalog back when I was playing around with my FTA equipment more. Finding all of that stuff takes a lot more detective work than just looking at the card catalog. But until it appears in the catalog no subscriber will see it.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Correct James! If they aren't in the card catalog, the little librarian inside the Dish receiver can't find the stream.

If it isn't in the system, no Dish receiver (subscribed or hacked) can see the stream.

See ya
Tony


----------



## fuadar (Jul 29, 2005)

It seems 902 and 903 will become available today. they've started an advertising blitz already.
there is going to be a new pack GEO pack for 29.99 wihich will include geo tv geo news and AAG TV (Fire TV) AAG will be available individually for 7.99 $


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

What HD channels are satellite guys saying are uplinked?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

7thton said:


> What HD channels are satellite guys saying are uplinked?


There all TEMPS so we really don't know.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

711 ISRLI REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

733 PLSAT REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

736 ITVN MOVED FROM Tp 29 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

745 GEOTV REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD


814 GLOBO REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

816 RTPI REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

5417 MT67 MPEG4 HD REMOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5716 PLSAT MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

5718 GEOTV MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

5725 ISRLI MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

5794 HDSKD ADDED TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

5795 HDSKD ADDED TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9463 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9463 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9483 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9483 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9484 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9484 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9492 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9492 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9494 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9494 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

9637 PTST1 128 REMOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9680 DPOP SD TV REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9680 DPOP SD TV REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9692 R-300 MPEG AUDIO REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

902 GEONW and 903 AAGTV became available at 61.5 and 118.75.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 9463 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD
> 9463 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
> 
> 9483 TEMP ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD
> ...


Two in the Voom range? Interesting placement.

Very promising to see them on both sats ... and with 9431 and 9432 would make the "seven" that the CSRs have mentioned.

Bring them on!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks John, but things are still on the dark side of the force.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> Two in the Voom range? Interesting placement.
> 
> Very promising to see them on both sats ... and with 9431 and 9432 would make the "seven" that the CSRs have mentioned.
> 
> Bring them on!


When were those two uplinked?


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

November-December.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DBS Commando said:


> When were those two uplinked?


Early December, IIRC.

Which is why I temper my excitement. (A little. )


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Two in the Voom range? Interesting placement.


I think Dish may have at least temporarily given up on channel groupings... at least in the traditional sense. TBS (9499) is nowhere near TNT (9420) but with the mapdowns they are right next to each other.

I'm thinking the logical groupings now may be more likely to keep channels that have no SD counterpart (like UniversalHD and HD Theater) together... but everything else that has a mapdown can be placed pretty much anywhere they want.

Otherwise they'd have to change a bunch of channel numbers around to make room for things like whenever the HBO/SHO/MAX/Starz suites go HD.



James Long said:


> Very promising to see them on both sats ... and with 9431 and 9432 would make the "seven" that the CSRs have mentioned.


I guess at this point it is looking increasingly like we will get a bunch of HD added all at once, rather than a few channels a week spread out over the month.. Maybe sometime by the end of this month all of these will finally light up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Starz is at 9435 with no other channels from 9433-9455 ... I think they will fit it the movie channels when the time comes.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Starz is at 9435 with no other channels from 9433-9455 ... I think they will fit it the movie channels when the time comes.


Or the time may never come.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for your optimism!


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

James Long said:


> Thanks for your optimism!


and these trun on thrus afternoons if they are going to??


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

02-07-2008,03:44:19
573 FPCHN MOVED FROM Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

573 FPCHN MOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 1 at 148w MPEG2 SD

578 BRDGS MOVED FROM Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

578 BRDGS MOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 1 at 148w MPEG2 SD

582 CCTV4 MOVED FROM Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 8 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

588 BLUE MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

589 ANTGO MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

605 ANTEN MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

622 APUNJ MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

622 APUNJ MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 1 at 148w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG2 SD

623 ZGUJ MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

623 ZGUJ MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 1 at 148w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG2 SD

644 LBC MOVED FROM Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

645 ALJAZ MOVED FROM Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

670 MBC MOVED FROM Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

674 INDMU MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

678 INDVI MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

778 NBN MOVED FROM Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

778 NBN MOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 1 at 148w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w MPEG2 SD

911 ANTRA MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG AUDIO
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG AUDIO

912 RYTHM MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG AUDIO
TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG AUDIO

913 SSPFM MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG AUDIO
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG AUDIO

5728 RAI MOVED FROM Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 8 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

9405 PNTGN MOVED FROM Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

9406 ARTS MOVED FROM Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

9416 GSN MOVED FROM Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

9416 GSN MOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 1 at 148w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w MPEG2 SD

9418 PAEC MOVED FROM Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG2 SD

9418 PAEC MOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 1 at 148w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG2 SD

9470 RAVE MOVED FROM Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9471 EQUTR MOVED FROM Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9473 TRESR MOVED FROM Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9474 ANIMA MOVED FROM Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9480 FILMF MOVED FROM Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9481 MNSTR MOVED FROM Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9486 FAMLY MOVED FROM Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w MPEG4 HD

9902 D61.5 MOVED FROM Tp 31 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w 140
TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w 140

CHANGE COUNT 37

Conus Tp 13 at 61.5 has left the system.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

02-07-2008,04:10:28
6340 WKRN MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

6341 WTVF MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

6342 WSMV MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 9 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

6343 WZTV MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 9 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

CHANGE COUNT 4

Tp 13 at 129 has left the system.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

JohnH said:


> 8919 KUQI Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w MPEG2 SD became available(local channel 38 Corpus Christi).


And I'll confirm it is indeed available!! I had to force a guide download so I could reset my timer for House. Working great! What's strange is that they have no local news organization so at 9pm we get a Houston Fox station.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

Five new test Hd channels on 61.5

transponder 9 at 61.5

9463 Tennis ch
9483 MGM
9484 MOJO
9492 Smithsonian
9494 WFN

All are mpeg 4


Still not available to subscribers yet


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Really, Mojo on a DBS system?

I never thought I'd see the day...

What is WFN?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mojo was uplinked about a year ago for a brief time (as InHD). EchoStar filed a program access complaint trying to force a deal ... eventually the feed disappeared.

WFN could be "World Fishing Network" ... but I can find no trace of that being a HD channel.
http://www.wfn.tv/


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

James Long said:


> Mojo was uplinked about a year ago for a brief time (as InHD). EchoStar filed a program access complaint trying to force a deal ... eventually the feed disappeared.
> 
> WFN could be "World Fishing Network" ... but I can find no trace of that being a HD channel.
> http://www.wfn.tv/


Yep that's the channel it is crop


----------



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

dbstv said:


> Five new test Hd channels on 61.5
> 
> transponder 9 at 61.5
> 
> ...


Now does anyone know if these channels will be available to the 129? Or is this gonna be just on the 61.5?

If they are just gonna be on the 61.5 what are the people with the 129 gonna get?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

dbstv said:


> Yep that's the channel it is crop


Maybe we'll get GSCTV too! Grand Slam of Curling TV!!!!! :hurah:

Sorry, had to say that as I seen a link to it on the WFN website. Hey, it's an Olympic sport.... fishing isn't.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Could also be the World Faith Network, but i didn't see HD references there either...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Buzzdar said:


> Now does anyone know if these channels will be available to the 129? Or is this gonna be just on the 61.5?
> 
> If they are just gonna be on the 61.5 what are the people with the 129 gonna get?


The five channel numbers listed are in the Uplink Report as being on 61.5° and 129° (although content isn't identified). If 9463 at 61.5° is "Tennis HD" 9463 at 129° will be "Tennis HD".


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Maybe we'll get GSCTV too! Grand Slam of Curling TV!!!!! :hurah:
> 
> Sorry, had to say that as I seen a link to it on the WFN website. Hey, it's an Olympic sport.... fishing isn't.


Even if the reported channels eventually go live (a really BIG if), leave it to Charlie to give with one hand, take with the other. While MGM-HD and Smithsonian-HD might be attractive Tennis-HD is less so and MOJO and WFN seem like complete wastes. YES you're getting new HD but ONLY if the producers are giving it away......

BTW, I happen to LIKE curling! It combines math (something I like) with cleaning (something wifey is into)...sort of brings the family together.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We have not even got the seven new channels (don't forget, Sci-Fi and USA are pending) and people are already complaining about them? I guess that prediction is always right! (No matter what HD is added, people will complain.)

Tennis HD may be interesting ... really being able to see the game clearly (I don't like Hockey but I like Hockey in HD because of the clarity of picture). MGM HD is a decent movie channel and Smithsonian HD should be a nice complement to National Geo HD and History HD (except in 100% HD). It is hard for me to fault a channel that is 100% HD.

Mojo is special ... currently cable only and NOT on DirecTV (although if DISH gets it I expect DirecTV will be able to as well). It is the one channel cable has been able to hold out as "you can only get this on cable". I expect it will be good content ... but breaking the exclusivity is good enough for me! 

WFN? I wonder if the uplink guys are playing a joke and just feeding something upconverted to fill the channel space. It doesn't make much sense.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dbstv said:


> Five new test Hd channels on 61.5
> 
> transponder 9 at 61.5
> 
> ...


well the mgm and smithsonian sound good and add the supposely usa, scifi those are 4 channels i like but the tennis channel seems a waste to me anyways. don't know what WFN is and don't know the content on MOJO either.


----------



## eps3 (Oct 26, 2007)

the tennis channel HD is very important to many people i know. you can barely see the ball on some of these awful sd tennis channel broadcasts. i was forced to get the 250 package just to get the tennis channel and dish sure as hell better add the hd channel. directv already added it dec31 or something. a tennis enthusiast will switch over something like this since they are already getting soaked with the 250 package. the tennis channel now broadcasts some of the australian open, french open, and wimbledon i believe so it can no longer be considered superfluous. these are the 3 of the 4 most important events in the tennis world and to not be able to watch in hd would be difficult to stomach.....



rey_1178 said:


> well the mgm and smithsonian sound good and add the supposely usa, scifi those are 4 channels i like but the tennis channel seems a waste to me anyways. don't know what WFN is and don't know the content on MOJO either.


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

Id like to see us get Travel Channel HD. Any word on that one?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

At last some sign that the bad side of the force is giving into the good side of the force.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

WFN HD...

Again, you guys are doing what you hate for others to do. I get abused for speaking my mind about TWCHD, but you guys berate the value of WFN...

Well, guess what? A LOT of people will LOVE this channel.

I've listened to SCIFI HD/USA HD/BSG in HD crud for a long time and have never made a negative comment about those, but SHEESH, I woulda watched something like BSG when I was 12, but not now. If you like em, I hope you get em.

The point being, there are TONS of people who want their own shows, so let's not make light of something just because YOU don't watch it...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

klegg said:


> WFN HD...
> 
> Well, guess what? A LOT of people will LOVE this channel.


Perhaps. Does it exist? We know WFN standard def exists (out of Canada) but WFN HD?



> The point being, there are TONS of people who want their own shows, so let's not make light of something just because YOU don't watch it...


Do you watch it? Have you ever seen it? Did you now it existed before this morning? Is your complaint based more in complaining about the people who complained about you than actually supporting a zero HD channel?


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

James Long said:


> Perhaps. Does it exist? We know WFN standard def exists (out of Canada) but WFN HD?
> 
> Do you watch it? Have you ever seen it? Did you now it existed before this morning?


No, I've not watched it. I love to fish and love the outdoors in general. LOTS of people LOVE to watch that stuff. It's a wonder any stations ever got started with an attitude like that...



James Long said:


> Is your complaint based more in complaining about the people who complained about you than actually supporting a zero HD channel?


No, not really. Just calling them on being hypocritical. Do I need to explain EVERYTHING to you???


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.wfn.tv/pure_play_fishing/

I'm guessing its the World Fishing Network as they have some HD notes on their site such as:



> The first & only TV channel devoted exclusively to fishing, 24/7
> Available in SD and HD
> Launched November 2005
> WFN supports sports tier and HD adoption


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> http://www.wfn.tv/pure_play_fishing/
> 
> I'm guessing its the World Fishing Network as they have some HD notes on their site such as:


YOU'RE CORRECT! their website mentions available in hd so it must be this channel. good info


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well if WFN and the Tennis channel does appear, I would have to say that is an odd choice for new 2008 channels given other choices available. In term of viewers I would expect Speed HD, Disney HD, movie HD channels to be better choices but perhaps there are reasons why they are not on the list. 

Don't have a clue about MOJO though I keep getting visions of Austin Powers in my head for some reason.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Starz is at 9435 with no other channels from 9433-9455 ... I think they will fit it the movie channels when the time comes.


That will be nice.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Well if WFN and the Tennis channel does appear, I would have to say that is an odd choice for new 2008 channels given other choices available. In term of viewers I would expect Speed HD, Disney HD, movie HD channels to be better choices but perhaps there are reasons why they are not on the list.
> 
> Don't have a clue about MOJO though I keep getting visions of Austin Powers in my head for so reason.


speed hd..when do channels usually turn on..any special day??


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Well if WFN and the Tennis channel does appear, I would have to say that is an odd choice for new 2008 channels given other choices available. In term of viewers I would expect Speed HD, Disney HD, movie HD channels to be better choices but perhaps there are reasons why they are not on the list.
> 
> Don't have a clue about MOJO though I keep getting visions of Austin Powers in my head for so reason.


No doubt kinda strange. I think that about MOJO AND Smithsonian as well, but I guess they have SOME wierd reason behind them all...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I try not to bash channels, because we've done the "mine is better than yours" arguments to death... and while I suppose you could make the argument that WFN would make a "splash"  I have to admit, it seems an odd choice for a launch.

Now... if we also get SciFi and USA HD along with those mentioned in the rumor mill... I think the blow will be lessened.

I'm sure WFN has a lot of fans, and will gain fans as well... but it's not what you think of when first asked about HD.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

lamp525 said:


> speed hd..when do channels usually turn on..any special day??


No special day that I am aware of and Speed HD is not in the list we are talking about.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I try not to bash channels, because we've done the "mine is better than yours" arguments to death... and while I suppose you could make the argument that WFN would make a "splash"  I have to admit, it seems an odd choice for a launch.
> 
> Now... if we also get SciFi and USA HD along with those mentioned in the rumor mill... I think the blow will be lessened.
> 
> I'm sure WFN has a lot of fans, and will gain fans as well... but it's not what you think of when first asked about HD.


See, I can live with that. I just find it funny and hypocritical when I read some of the other posts on this board.


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm glad you guys will be getting more HD soon. Y'all shouldn't complain though because people in Hawaii get far less than the CONUS. Dish simply doesn't care about the people in HI, AK, V.I., or Puerto Rico. I'm still wondering why D* is ready to shoot up another rocket and E* hasn't shot the one they've been talking about for months. How sad...I like E*, but it's getting to the point where I am contemplating switching to D* because the offer everything to HI that they offer to the CONUS.


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

James Long said:


> We have not even got the seven new channels (don't forget, Sci-Fi and USA are pending) and people are already complaining about them? I guess that prediction is always right! (No matter what HD is added, people will complain.)
> 
> Tennis HD may be interesting ... really being able to see the game clearly (I don't like Hockey but I like Hockey in HD because of the clarity of picture). MGM HD is a decent movie channel and Smithsonian HD should be a nice complement to National Geo HD and History HD (except in 100% HD). It is hard for me to fault a channel that is 100% HD.
> 
> ...


Good info...but what I find even more bizarre (and telling) is that people actually believe they are getting these channels. How many times do we need to be beaten over the head to learn that this kind of activity means next to nothing? When these "uplinks" first appear people are CONVINCED the channels are coming....only after week after week passes without them does it sink in (ala USA-HD/SciFi-HD/InHD/MSG-HD) that Charlie has no intention of actually making them available, at least soon. Good chance we'll get a portion of this lot, some time down the road, but it could just as easily be mid-August as mid-February (we'll be admonished: did you EXPECT to get new channels before the additional sats went up?).

And yes, I can see how WTF (sorry....WFN) would be attractive to some and should have left my comment about it out (I DON'T APOLOGIZE ABOUT MOJO, HOWEVER). But didn't Dish HAVE a "fish" channel in the past?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Don't have a clue about MOJO though I keep getting visions of Austin Powers in my head for some reason.



http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1436748&postcount=13


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

klegg said:


> No, not really. Just calling them on being hypocritical. Do I need to explain EVERYTHING to you???


OK. Just as long as you're being ornery I know I don't have to take you seriously. 



jefbal99 said:


> http://www.wfn.tv/pure_play_fishing/
> 
> I'm guessing its the World Fishing Network as they have some HD notes on their site such as:
> 
> ...


That is positive. If it's going to be a HD channel in the guide it better have HD in the lineup!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nlk10010 said:


> Good info...but what I find even more bizarre (and telling) is that people actually believe they are getting these channels.


Yep ... we have had some long term uplinks that were never added. Mojo itself was uplinked last year as InHD. But the uplinks are generally not in this large of a group.



> Good chance we'll get a portion of this lot, some time down the road, but it could just as easily be mid-August as mid-February (we'll be admonished: did you EXPECT to get new channels before the additional sats went up?).


If these reports were just pointers to ether and the content was being guessed based on the channel name or EPG I'd agree, But it appears that these channels (and possibly some other unavailable HD) are actually on the _current_ satellites.

This is not an issue of waiting for the next bird. This is real content that could be activated on the current satellites at any moment. (I have my "I told you so" ready.)



> But didn't Dish HAVE a "fish" channel in the past?


Yes. And I miss it. :nono2:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> We have not even got the seven new channels (don't forget, Sci-Fi and USA are pending) and people are already complaining about them? I guess that prediction is always right! (No matter what HD is added, people will complain.)


You're absolutely right. Come on folks, let's start cheering for signs of any meaningful (to somebody) new HD content. MGM is my favorite of the new group because of the possibilities.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

0pusX said:


> Id like to see us get Travel Channel HD. Any word on that one?


Yes, it's called EQUATOR. One day, all our channels will be in HD. But it will take time. This happened with Color TV and later with Stereo audio tracks. HD will continue to expand if channels/service providers want to survive. Until that time though, must we continue to hear complaints about what's NOT in HD?

I suppose sooner or later someone will complain that RFDTV isn't in HD, and he's missing the 100 inches of IMUS in the morning in 1080p!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

moman19 said:


> Yes, it's called EQUATOR. One day, all our channels will be in HD. But it will take time. This happened with Color TV and later with Stereo audio tracks. HD will continue to expand if channels/service providers want to survive. Until that time though, must we continue to hear complaints about what's NOT in HD?
> 
> I suppose sooner or later someone will complain that RFDTV isn't in HD, and he's missing the 100 inches of IMUS in the morning in 1080p!


IMUS in HD OH MY GOD THE WORLD WILL END!!!


----------



## wweguy (Aug 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> Perhaps. Does it exist? We know WFN standard def exists (out of Canada) but WFN HD?


Yup WFN HD exists.

http://www.wfn.tv/pure_play_fishing/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As posted about four hours ago.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

dbstv said:


> Five new test Hd channels on 61.5
> Still not available to subscribers yet


Tennis channel - Replacing Court TV (we could go back and forth on this one all day.)
MGM - Replaces Fox News - Less Lying, More Lion
MOJO - Get your's rising
Smithsonian - Ok, this is just getting old.
WFN: Weather Financial Network (easier to predict than the stock market)

"They can Dish it out, but we can't take it."


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> It isn't the midnight oil that catches the most important changes.


But some oil (including the midnight one) is however NEEDED .. to keep 'em "channel and changes catching machines" well lubricated and working smooth...


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

tomcrown1 said:


> IMUS in HD OH MY GOD THE WORLD WILL END!!!


That's IMUS face?
I thought it was the surface of the moon...


----------



## techieguy23 (Oct 17, 2007)

dbstv said:


> Five new test Hd channels on 61.5
> 
> transponder 9 at 61.5
> 
> ...


Do you have a source for this info? Have you seen the channels themselves? Just wondering, since the channel names are "TEMP" and the feeds are encrypted..


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

techieguy23 said:


> Do you have a source for this info? Have you seen the channels themselves? Just wondering, since the channel names are "TEMP" and the feeds are encrypted..


One of my 5 622 came from a dishdealer showroom sub and it gets a lot of werid channels the other 4 unit does not even gets 2 porn channel and some PPV for free 

It's shows up on that one 622 not the other's


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dbstv said:


> One of my 5 622 came from a dishdealer showroom sub and it gets a lot of werid channels ...


Call DishNetwork and tell them about it. They will fix it for you.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

James Long said:


> Call DishNetwork and tell them about it. They will fix it for you.


Sure they will and charge me for channels that i am getting for free hell i pay them about 170.00 every month been a sub for over 12 years

I miss my VOOM

plus i have DTV HD and Starchoice HD

I can not get enu HD and also have cable as Dish nor DTV gives me all my locals in HD I get them there


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We don't discuss illegal activities here at DBSTalk ... so I'll cut off that discussion now.

Back to Uplink Activity ...


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

moman19 said:


> Yes, it's called EQUATOR. One day, all our channels will be in HD. But it will take time. This happened with Color TV and later with Stereo audio tracks. HD will continue to expand if channels/service providers want to survive. Until that time though, must we continue to hear complaints about what's NOT in HD?
> 
> I suppose sooner or later someone will complain that RFDTV isn't in HD, and he's missing the 100 inches of IMUS in the morning in 1080p!


Actually I wish Dish Would add RFDTV HD. It seems to be available since RFDTV is plugging it.

Imus? No Thanks. Rodeo and tractor pulls and such in HD? yes.


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> Actually I wish Dish Would add RFDTV HD. It seems to be available since RFDTV is plugging it.
> 
> Imus? No Thanks. Rodeo and tractor pulls and such in HD? yes.


I agree wholeheartedly. People have different tastes but I, too, would love to see this channel in HD (but not for Imus). Since it is probably relatively cheap Charlie might actually be able to strike a deal.


----------

